# New feral shows up



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

There is a new guest kitty that shows up once in a while. Very shy. This guy and Tux get along just fine. They seem to know each other well. Haven't name him/her yet. Good looking cat though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, very pretty. I like the bushy black tail and the tiger stripes. The big head suggests a male, but not necessarily, maybe just puffed up with the cold. Is it possible he has a home but is just cruising?


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ooh, very pretty! Maybe it's Tux's lady friend? My male ferals have NEVER gotten along with one another (even after TNR). It may be kinda difficult to get a good "butt check" in from a distance with all of that fur.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Lol....  He or she is a cutie and well kept for a long haired feral. Has no special schedule so far. Just shows up whenever s/he wants to. Tuxedo stays longer and longer around the backyard. He loves sunbathing on top of hot tub. Still timid but not as bad as before. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I don't know of this one has a home somewhere else. S/he is welcomed to be around. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

